# lean bulk diet help



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

currently cutting and plan on rebounding with a lean bulk, just need abit of help with the placement of my carbs as not to put on too much fat.

heres my current diet and aas im using which i plan to follow for another 3 weeks along with a carb deplete and carb up, not ideal but seems to be doing the trick as im the leanest ive ever been.

stats

6' 1"

210lbs

6-8% bf

aas - 100mg var ed

250mg sust every 14 days

t3 50mcg ed

1.25mg letro x2 pw

7:30am - 50g whey

20g fine oats

fish oils

10:00am - 200g chicken breast + mixed veg and salad

1:00pm - 1 can tuna with extra light mayo in small wholemeal pitta bread + salad

3:00pm- 1 tub of quark

5:00pm - 50g sliced salmon

6:00pm - 50g whey

20g fine oats

6:30pm- TRAIN

8:00pm- pwo 50g whey

9:30pm - ppwo 250g lean mince burgers grilled or 2 makeral fillets

30g brown basmati rice

mixed veg and salad

11:30pm- prebed 30g milk protein

fish oils

macros (estimated)

protein 300g

carbs 100g

fats 50-70g?

cals 2000-2300ish??

Just want to know where i should place my carbs and extra fats in order to lean bulk? was thinking of building up to something like this over a period of a month or so as not to shock the body into gaining too much fat and then adjust accordingly to keep lean gains coming. highlighted in red are the new carbs/fats/protein

7:30am- 50g whey isolate

100g porridge oats

1 tbs ground flax seed

5g bcaa

5g glutamine

10:00am - 200g chicken breast

30g brown pasta

mixed veg extra light mayo

1:00pm - 2 cans tuna

1 large jacket potato

3:00pm - 1 cnp pro flapjack bar

small handful of almounds or cashew nuts

6:00pm - 30g whey isolate

30 g fine oats

1 serving vpx no shotgun ( pre workout sup that contains 20g protein)

6:30pm- TRAIN drink vpx no synthesize during (bcaa, creatine, protein)

8:00pm - pwo 50g whey isolate

75g vitagro

5g bcaa

5g glutamine

9:30pm- ppwo 350g lean mince burgers or 2 large makeral fillets

50g brown basmati rice or 1 large jacket potato

mixed veg and salad

11:30pm prebed 50g mp bedtime extreme protein

1 tablespoon ground flaxseed

marcos (estimated)

protein 340g

carbs 300g

fats 80g

cals 3300 ish

cycle im planning on my rebound is -

1-12 500mg sust pw

1-12 750mg EQ pw

1-12 25mcg T3 ed

1-12 ghrp6 100mcg x3 ed

how does that all look??

cheers arnold


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I've read somwhere that natural production of T3 is around 26mcg/day thus by taking only 25mcg/ day you will only suppress your natural production.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

mr white from my experience i stay alot leaner while bulking up on 25mcg t3, it helps with protein turnover aswell as other benefits.

bump for further input


----------



## hulk1707 (Feb 24, 2012)

arnold sorry to jack the thread but i got a question for you...you posted some pics on a test e and var cut cycle for someone i was wondering what did your diet look like back then? i am almost in the same shape as you were at before the cut. If you don't mind letting me know what you ate during the day I would appreciate it since I am going to start the test and var . Thanks in advance


----------

